# New here and need an ID



## Kase (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi all, hoping you could give me an ID on this Algae


















Cheers,
Kase


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW, I want some!
Isn't that pretty?

The color made me immediately think of _Dictyota bartayresii_, but a closer look made me want to put it into the fluffy-ruffles group of genus _Lobophora_. However, it lacks the required hairyness. 
On closer inspection I could see the rings of calcification in your specimen, though, and so I think it's _Padina_ or something very similar. Padina is typically a plain brown color, but occasionally it turns blue, green or even purple. I'm sorry; did I say occasionally? I meant rarely.
Your specimen has ruffled edges, though, not smoothly rounded ones, so it's possibly not Padina, either, but something very closely related.

_Stypopodium hawaiiensis_ is another possibility. Your specimen is still very small, so maybe it hasn't yet grown the extensions on the leaf edges. Hmmm... that's pretty likely, actually.

So, those are my two guesses. Stypopodium hawaiiensis or some blue ruffled form of Padina. I wish I could be more help, but all these new species flooding into the hobby are more than I can keep up with sometimes, and there aren't yet many books covering these. However, something as dazzling as this must have surely captured the attention of reefkeeping hobbyists aplenty, so somebody somewhere is bound to know what you have, and may well post the name here within a day or two. People love ID threads, you know, so they'll look.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if it grows... how much is shipping to 54481?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow that is reallly pretty!


----------

